# Scolopendra morsitans - tiger centipede care



## robbh3 (Sep 29, 2015)

hi, i was hoping someone could help me with a care sheet for my new Scolopendra morsitans - tiger centipede. i would like to know where its from, what climate  it inhabits, size, humidity/temps, and any other "need to know" information. thanks a lot.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm uploading a video to YouTube now, I just made a video care sheet for you on all of them except this species which has care very similar to the last 2. I'll post it to your Ethmostigmus thread when it's done uploading.


----------

